# 88 golf GL rust help



## oldschoolrides (Feb 19, 2010)

Well this is my first post, I bought a recently a 88 golf gl four door. I dont have any pictures yet of it. 
But I need some help on trying to locate a floor pan for the driver side. I've tried googling it but I only found one supplier an it seems over priced. You guys have any sites or suggestions? I thought about just making my own, but I need a bead roller.


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

You can get oem like replacements from http://www.typ-17.de


----------



## prasina2 (Apr 10, 2003)

Key Parts Inc.

http://www.topbananaparts.com/servlet/the-LATE-MODEL-PARTS-cln-VOLKSWAGEN-cln-RABBIT/s/1/Categoriestopbananaparts.com


----------

